# Please explain to me the purpose of this.



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Never mind. I found the website and description.

"The Pocket Shot™ is our latest way to conceal and rapidly access your small auto. The #110 disguises itself as a wallet but can be brought into action instantly without removing the gun. It's made of black leather, is ambidextrous, and will carry several different 380 and 32 autos."


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah after i told you and was laying beside you


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Must be the first case of "HandGunForum" induced love ! :mrgreen:


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Having a handgun in your pocket with the trigger exposed to unintended influences may not be a real terrific idea. Personal preference, of course, but it wouldn't be my suggestion.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

usmcj said:


> Having a handgun in your pocket with the trigger exposed to unintended influences may not be a real terrific idea. Personal preference, of course, but it wouldn't be my suggestion.


That is exactly the part that made me question it.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Most likely, you have already been to Cornered Cat dot com.... if you haven't, you might find the site of interest to you. The site leans heavily towards ladies. Pax, (the site admin) is an outstanding resource.

Cornered Cat


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a DeSantis version (very early) which I bought in 1979 or 1980 for my Beretta 950 (.25 caliber). DeSantis designed it to fit several weapons including the 950. The problem with it was that the leather pressed on the magazine release and my 8 shot wonder became a one shot wonder. I brought the holster to DeSantis and he (personally) came out and took the "Shoot through wallet" out back and punched a hole in the side of the leather to prevent the magazine from dropping out. I stopped using the wallet shortly after that because it was difficult to grip securely and my shots were flying all over the place. If you get one designed for multiple weapons make sure that you don't have the same issue with the magazine dropping out. 

Personally I don't think you can ever shoot as well and as accurately with the wallet as you can grasping directly on the weapon.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Packard said:


> I had a DeSantis version (very early)


 This is the new DeSantis version. Thank you for the info. I do NOT plan on getting one. I was just curious about it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Holly said:


> This is the new DeSantis version. Thank you for the info. I do NOT plan on getting one. I was just curious about it.


The things that bothered me about the whole episode were:

1. The holster was never adequately tested (field tested) or they would have known about the problem.

2. After I showed Gene DeSantis the problem, they did know about it and they never excluded the Beretta from the list of approved weapons for that holster and he never incorporated the design change he made to make my holster functional.

I had other instances where DeSantis did not adequately field test a holster with much worse results. This was a long time ago and it is likely that they have improved over the years. I don't buy DeSantis holsters however.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Packard said:


> ...I don't buy DeSantis holsters however.


...Neither do I, for similar reasons.

Having been in the business, and having made a few of these, I must point out that the exposed trigger and premature magazine ejection are not the worst of its faults.
There is also the issue of the leather cover impeding the movement of the pistol's slide, which causes malfunctions and jams.

The only wallet-holsters which work reasonably well are those which contain double-action derringers like the Hi-Standard. However, as BATFE once pointed out to me about the ones I made, the derringer may not in any way be _attached_ to the wallet, but rather only _contained within it_.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Neither do I, for similar reasons.
> 
> Having been in the business, and having made a few of these, I must point out that the exposed trigger and premature magazine ejection are not the worst of its faults.
> There is also the issue of the leather cover impeding the movement of the pistol's slide, which causes malfunctions and jams.
> ...


I agree, I would want my pistol free and clear of any possible obstruction and anything having access to the trigger while holstered doesn't sound like a good idea either. I'd pass.


----------

